
Movie Quotes Applied to Software Development | JavaWorld's Daily Brew - telma1234
http://www.javaworld.com/community/?q=node/8026
======
bradpineau
This list was pretty good, except that I actually had to read each snippet to
see what movie the quote came from. I was hoping to see more obvious quotes
like "I'm the king of the world!" (Which is what I say everytime an algorithm
comes together) =)

